# Fifa 10



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, i just bought fifa 10 for PC. 
i've tryed to install it a few times now and then reinstalled it hoping that it will work.... But all i get is a error message when i try to play... so the problem isn't that i can't get it installed, but i can't get it to work.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
could you please specify where you got Fifa 10? it's not released yet! it's release date is October 20


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Lobbas,
It is out in the UK, 
Anyway, could you post your full system specs please 
Thanks.


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF
> could you please specify where you got Fifa 10? it's not released yet! it's release date is October 20


Thank you  i bought it when i were in India last week.

Microsoft Windows XP home edition (5.1, build 2600)


MS-7125

Phoenix- Award workstationBios V6.00PG 

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 proccessor 3700+, MMX, 3Dnow, 2.2 GHz

2560 RAM


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

could you please specify your video card?
Start -> Run
type: Dxdiag
press enter
we need the info under "Device"


----------



## pmorrison2588 (Sep 29, 2009)

The problem is with the game source. Try downloading the game from a different source that is reliable, and then install.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

The game is not downloaded, it is bought


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

Nvidia Geforce 7800 GTX

Integrated RAMDAC

256.0 mb

1280x1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)

Plug and play-screen


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Minimal system requirements: 
• CPU: 2.4 GHz single-core 
• RAM: 512 MiByte (XP) or 1 GiByte (Vista) 
• Graphics card: Geforce 6600 or better, Ati Radeon 9800 Pro or better, Support for Shader Model 2.0 or better, DirectX 9.0c 
• VRAM: 128 MiByte 
• Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound device 
• Input: Keyboard or Dual Analog Gamepad 
• HDD: 4.4 GB or more, free disc space 
• Internet: Broadband Internet connection required for Installation and online gaming 

Recommended system requirements 
• CPU: 3.2 GHz single-core or 2.4 GHz dual-core 
• RAM: 1 GiByte (XP) or 2 GiByte (Vista) 
• Graphics card: Geforce 7800 or better, Ati Radeon X1800 or better, Support for Shader Model 2.0 or better, DirectX 9.0c 
• VRAM: 256 MiByte 
• Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound device 
• Input: Keyboard or Dual Analog Gamepad 
• HDD: 4.4 GB or more, free disc space 
• Internet: Broadband Internet connection required for Installation and online gaming

Could you give us the spec of your Processor please? This can be found by clicking start >> right click my computer >> properties 

Thanks.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what is the error you are having?
is it the windows error? or another error?
make sure to install the latest video card drivers, get them from my signature, just click on Nvidia Drivers
also get the latest directx from my sig


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> what is the error you are having?
> is it the windows error? or another error?
> make sure to install the latest video card drivers, get them from my signature, just click on Nvidia Drivers
> also get the latest directx from my sig



Yes it's a windows error. I already got the latest updates 

thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What does the error message say, and when does it appear?


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

koala said:


> What does the error message say, and when does it appear?


FIFA10.exe has encounterd an error and has to.... (translated from swedish the best i could  ) 

it appears about 20 secs after i click the fifa icon


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

India and other countries are known with pirated games, so they sell pirated games with a very cheap price (like 2 to 5$)
are you sure your game is original?

and do you have any problems running other games?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From all the online reports that mention this problem, it appears to be related to an authentification problem with pre-release pirate copies.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

As Rockmaster and Koala said, sounds like a pirated copy to me.


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, i bought the game for more than 2-5 $, and I've already registered it at ea and iv'e been told that it's authentic... but i'm gonna try download it from the ea thing when it's released on tuesday.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

In the EU it was released on the 2nd, in US 20th


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

floop12444 said:


> In the EU it was released on the 2nd, in US 20th


News, 
i've finally got it to work... i was a bit disappointed tho, i dont know why this is but i guess it's my video card that is old... check out this photo



i knew that the video card was old but .... should it really look this bad ? i checked but i couldn't change the resolution.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to see you finally got it working but that does not look like Fifa 10,
Maybe all the graphics settings are set to very low, try turning them up a bit.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

a 7800 GTX should run the game at full settings
try to increase the resolution a bit and increase the graphics settings and see what happens


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> a 7800 GTX should run the game at full settings
> try to increase the resolution a bit and increase the graphics settings and see what happens


The problem is i can't change it... it dsn't give me anymore options than 800x600


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Not just the resolution then, try changing the other graphics settings in the menu.


----------



## Lobbas (Oct 15, 2009)

floop12444 said:


> Not just the resolution then, try changing the other graphics settings in the menu.


dsn't make any different :/


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

make sure that you are using the latest video card drivers
and directx 9.0C (get them from my sig)


----------

